# North Head Sat 7/10



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Weather is looking good for an outside run on Saturday morning. I'm looking to get away from Little Manly at dawn and troll, sticking to the headlands and keeping an eye out for sambos. Probably troll up to Bluefish and troll back then call it a day. Got to get at least one ***** and will have the yo-zuri hydrosquirt out hoping for an early season king.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Ken, weather forecast is better for Saturday, comp ends on Saturday and it means I get to catch up on my sleep before going back to work (these really early Sundays are killing me). So for this week I'll be sticking to Saturday. Good luck on Sunday.

From next week until Christmas I'll be going out on Sundays as Reece has cricket on Saturday mornings.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Dave,
I'm keen for a Saturday run. I'll just need to perform the customary spadework, but I'm hopeful for a start. Would you be happy to try for an 0530 launch? Dawn's getting earlier these days.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

sbd said:


> Dave,
> I'm keen for a Saturday run. I'll just need to perform the customary spadework, but I'm hopeful for a start. Would you be happy to try for an 0530 launch? Dawn's getting earlier these days.


Good. Yes, I'm working on 5:30 for launch (and hanging out for daylight saving)


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

Sounds like a plan 

Im also keen on downrigging some new River2Sea Arrow Squid lures:










meet at 5 - to start paddling out at first light sounds good to me :shock:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

jeez those squid lures look the goods.....

here kingie kingie


----------

